# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Listaus: vuonna 2013 rekisteröidyt uudet linja-autot Suomessa

## vko

Vuoden 2013 listaus löytyy täältä.

----------


## karihoo

Ventoniemi #59 on LLN-729 eli Setra GT416HD. Tällä hetkellä Mini Capeman-kokoteipattuna kuten myös #1 ja #36.

----------


## killerpop

Scanian tilaston korkkaa K. Väisäsen K400 OmniExpress KV-65, käyttöönotto 8.1.2013

----------


## kuukanko

Korsisaari 61, Irisbus Crossway LE, CIU-861

----------


## antsa

Pohjolan Matkan kaks omniexpressiä rekisterissä : 124 BPR-736 ja 136 SKX-236.

----------


## antsa

Ja nuo pohjolan Matkat oli omniexpress 360 sekä Scania k400. Samaa mallia on ilmestynyt Töysälle kaksi vielä valkoista omnia JIJ-366 ja JIJ-367.

----------


## Bussimake

Raskoneella Pohjolan Liikenteen Irisbus Crosswayt;

875 JIS-743
876 JIS-745
877 JIS-744

----------


## killerpop

12.3. kilpiin meni seuraavat Pohjolan Matkan B11R Volvo 9700H:t



```
#95  MLL-795 YV3T2T220DA160517 1277-2 
#118 MLL-817 YV3T2T222DA160518 1277-3
```

Listalta näyttäisi vielä puuttuvan jo aiemmin rekisteröity #40 SKX-240, jonka voisi olettaa olevan 1277-1

----------


## Nak

> 12.3. kilpiin meni seuraavat Pohjolan Matkan B11R Volvo 9700H:t
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #118 MLL-817 YV3T2T222DA160518 1277-3
> ```


Näin tämän perjantaina Tapiolassa. Kiillosta ja loistosta päättelin auton olevan ihan uudenkarhea, mutta takaluukun merkintä "vain" euro 5 moottorista jäi mietityttämään  :Shocked:

----------


## Zambo

> Näin tämän perjantaina Tapiolassa. Kiillosta ja loistosta päättelin auton olevan ihan uudenkarhea, mutta takaluukun merkintä "vain" euro 5 moottorista jäi mietityttämään


Euro 5:sta tulee tämän vuoden loppuun saakka. Tilausajofirmat eivät saa mitään erikoista hyötyä EEV:stä, joka ei ole pakollinen.

----------


## Nak

> Euro 5:sta tulee tämän vuoden loppuun saakka. Tilausajofirmat eivät saa mitään erikoista hyötyä EEV:stä, joka ei ole pakollinen.


ok, jotenkin olin luullut, että euro 5 olisi jo kuopattu, onhan EEV:tä saanut jo kohta 6 vuotta  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Näin tämän perjantaina Tapiolassa. Kiillosta ja loistosta päättelin auton olevan ihan uudenkarhea, mutta takaluukun merkintä "vain" euro 5 moottorista jäi mietityttämään


Tämän minäkin näin, oli Sotilaskuljetuksessa.  :Very Happy:  Tuli hienosti 510:n reittivideolle vastaantulevalla kaistalla.

----------


## chauffer

> ok, jotenkin olin luullut, että euro 5 olisi jo kuopattu, onhan EEV:tä saanut jo kohta 6 vuotta


http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...lb504-505.html EEV kohta 8 vuotta  :Cool:

----------


## Nak

> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...lb504-505.html EEV kohta 8 vuotta


http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/tll2.html 10v  :Wink: 
Tarkoitin dieselin osalta  :Smile:

----------


## jodo

EEV ei sinänsä edes ole virallinen päästöluokitus, se on kutakuinkin Euro 5 ja 6 tasojen puolivälissä.

Euro 6 tekee moottoreista taas pykälän kalliimpia ja huonommin kestäviä.

----------


## antsa

R. Uusisalo ostanu Scania valmispaketin eli Omniexpress 360 ja Scania k400. Puuttuu vain rekisteri jonka joku nähtyään voisi tänne lisätä.

----------


## killerpop

Tilausliikenne Liikala Karviasta on aloittanut Ikaalisten Matkatoimiston ajot Scania Touringeilla.

31.3. havaittu LLR-713 kilvin Scania K440 EB 6x2*4 / Touring A80T YS2K6X20001875340 11Y0Z0045

----------


## antsa

Liikala on ostanu samanlaisen 2-akselisen rekisterillä LLR-712. Koneen kokoa en tiedä.

----------


## killerpop

> Liikala on ostanu samanlaisen 2-akselisen rekisterillä LLR-712. Koneen kokoa en tiedä.


Ainakin tänään LLR-712 oli teliauto: YS2K6X20001875313 11Y0Z0044 K440EB 6x2*4

----------


## killerpop

Valkeakosken Liikenne #13 BPT-713 on Volvo B11R / 9700S NG (ei UG). Pituutta 40cm enemmän kuin viime vuonna tullessa #24:ssa ollen 13,4 metrinen. Ja ne tärkeimmät: YV3T2T220DA161103 ja 1285-1. Rek. 27.3.2013

----------


## Karosa

> Pituutta 40cm enemmän kuin viime vuonna tullessa #24:ssa ollen 13,4 metrinen.


Tämä on siis pätkä kuitenkin vaikka noin pitkä?

----------


## Lasse

Pukkilan Liikenne Oy 14 PUK-90 Scania OmniExpress 360

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## antsa

Tuo Pukkila on Scania k400 alustaltaan.

----------


## Eppu

> Tuo Pukkila on Scania k400 alustaltaan.


Onkos auton alusta- ja korinumeroita tiedossa?

----------


## Lasse

Taksikuljetus ZJT-684 Irisbus Magelys PRO

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Eppu

> Onkos auton alusta- ja korinumeroita tiedossa?


Trafin mukaanPUK-90 olisi YS2K4X20001884197, käyttöönotto 16.4.2013, 54-paikkainen. Korinumeroa tietenkään sieltä ei saa.

----------


## JT

Pohjolan Matka #141 OTX-541 Volvo B11R 6x2 9700HD

----------


## JT

Ilmalaan oli ilmestynyt kokovalkoinen PL #66 ILB-500 Volvo 9700S. Näytti päällisinpuolin väritystä lukuunottamatta hyvin samanoloiselta kuin auto #65 ja lienee myös uusi Finnair-bussi.

----------


## antsa

Tuo Rytkösen 10 RPX-736 on vm-09. ex.Viking line Ahvenanmaalta joten ei kai kuuluisi tämän vuotisiin ?

----------


## Karosa

Turun Citybus näyttää ostaneen tai lainanneen esittely Volvo 9700H UG:n, ja se on saanut kilvikseen BPT-797.

kuva

----------


## antsa

> Tuo Rytkösen 10 RPX-736 on vm-09. ex.Viking line Ahvenanmaalta joten ei kai kuuluisi tämän vuotisiin ?


Eli on ilmeisesti tuo Sundqvist ÅLU55 ?

----------


## Lasse

Finnair värinen Pohjolan Liikenne 66 ILB-500 Volvo 9700 S UG.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Bongaus Kampin hämärästä:
Expressvuoroa Helsingistä 07:30 Turkuun lähti tänään Pohjolan Liikenne 144/ILB-503, Volvo B11R (YV2T2S82XDA162082)/Volvo 9700S UG (Carrus Delta 1306-1), keskiovellinen ExpressBus-auto.

Mäntymäen kentän näyttelyssä ollut Martti Laurilan UUZ-695 näytti olevan myös Volvo B*11*R.

----------


## killerpop

> Bongaus Kampin hämärästä:
> Expressvuoroa Helsingistä 07:30 Turkuun lähti tänään Pohjolan Liikenne 144/ILB-503, Volvo B11R (YV2T2S82XDA162082)/Volvo 9700S UG (Carrus Delta 1306-1), keskiovellinen ExpressBus-auto.


Onko todellakin YV2 etuliitteellä tämä? Tuolloin tämä olisi Volvon kuorma-auto, eikä perinteinen linja-auto (YV3)

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Onko todellakin YV2 etuliitteellä tämä? Tuolloin tämä olisi Volvon kuorma-auto, eikä perinteinen linja-auto (YV3)


SORI, minä typotin. :-(
*YV3*T2S82XDA162082 mun piti toki kirjoittaa.
Hyvä, kun huomasit! :-)

Kotimatkalla tihrustin Elielillä Pohjolan Liikenteen Finnair-auton 65/GKB-370 alustalätkää, sen numero näyttäisi olevan (Volvo B7R) YV3R6R629DA161709.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Pohjolan Liikenteen Finnair-auto 66/ILB-500 näyttäisi olevan Volvo B7R YV3R6R622DA161731.

----------


## JT

Pohjolan Liikenne #141, ILB-506, Volvo B11R 9700H UG, YV3T2S828DA162209, Käyttöönotto 28.06.2013

----------


## Karosa

Tammelundin Liikenne #1, Scania CK250UB 4x2 LB Citywide LE (VIN: YS2K4X2000188511) on saanut kilvikseen LMA-442.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Jos oikein tihrustin, on Pohjolan Liikenne 981/ILB-508 Volvo YV3T2S829DA162235 ja Carrus Delta 1306-4.
Taitaa olla vakiintumassa Helsingistä 16:45 lähtevään Haminan pikavuoroon, jossa on tähän asti ruukannutkin olla vanhempi Onni Vilkas-taustainen ajopeli.

----------


## Karosa

Jokeri-scalat ovat alkaneet saamaan kilpensä paikoilleen, ja ne menevät näin:

Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1305, JIS-705
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1306, JIS-706
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1307, JIS-707
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1308, JIS-708
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1309, JIS-709
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1310, JIS-710
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1311, JIS-711
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1312, JIS-712
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1313, JIS-713
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1314, JIS-714
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1315, JIS-715
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1316, JIS-716
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1317, JIS-717
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1318, JIS-718
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1319, JIS-719
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1320, JIS-720
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1321, JIS-721
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1322, JIS-722
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1323, JIS-723
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1324, JIS-724
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1325, JIS-725
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1326, JIS-726
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1327, JIS-727
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1328, JIS-728
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1329, JIS-729
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1330, JIS-730
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1331, JIS-731
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1332, JIS-732
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1333, JIS-733
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1334, JIS-734
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1335, JIS-735
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1336, JIS-736
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1337, JIS-737
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1338, JIS-738
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1339, JIS-739
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1340, JIS-740
Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1341, JIS-741

Kuva muutamasta:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.n...51649672_o.jpg

----------


## killerpop

entäs ne alusta- ja korinumerot? Pitäs saada helposti etuoven lasin läpi...

----------


## Karosa

> entäs ne alusta- ja korinumerot?


Eiköhän tuo onnistune jossain vaiheessa, viimeistään linjalla.  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

Niitä alustanumeroita, jos joitain kiinnostaa niin tulee tässä;



```
#1305 = YS2K6X20001882902
#1306 = YS2K6X20001882927
#1307 = YS2K6X20001882924
#1308 = YS2K6X20001883018
#1309 = YS2K6X20001883013
#1310 = YS2K6X20001883057
#1311 = YS2K6X20001883041
#1312 = YS2K6X20001883156
#1313 = YS2K6X20001883127
#1314 = YS2K6X20001883183
#1315 = YS2K6X20001883168
#1316 = YS2K6X20001883247
#1317 = YS2K6X20001883291
#1318 = YS2K6X20001883296
#1319 = YS2K6X20001883386
#1320 = YS2K6X20001883405
#1321 = YS2K6X20001883498
#1322 = YS2K6X20001883489
#1323 = YS2K6X20001883609
#1324 = YS2K6X20001883601
#1325 = YS2K6X20001883171
#1326 = YS2K6X20001883637
#1327 = YS2K6X20001883702
#1328 = YS2K6X20001883690
#1329 = YS2K6X20001883718
#1330 = YS2K6X20001883716
#1331 = YS2K6X20001883788
#1332 = YS2K6X20001883767
#1333 = YS2K6X20001883777
#1334 = YS2K6X20001883774
#1335 = YS2K6X20001883796
#1336 = YS2K6X20001883798
#1337 = YS2K6X20001883906
#1338 = YS2K6X20001883912
#1339 = YS2K6X20001883989
#1340 = YS2K6X20001883996
#1341 = YS2K6X20001883998
```

----------


## kuukanko

Tammelundin Liikenne 12, Scania CK250UB4x2 Citywide, LMA-457, 1885977

----------


## Eppu

Hyvinkään liikenne #20 VDL Citea LLE 120 KPA-819 XNL405E100B002223

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Liikenne Vuorelan JIT-530 on kylkinumero 3.

----------


## Eppu

Kuva tuosta Hyvinkään Liikenteen Citeasta: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2013/elokuu/IMG_1804.jpg

----------


## Eppu

Onnibus #13004 näytti olevan alustaltaan 1885965. #13002 on rekisteriltään LMA-461 ja #13003 LMA-460. #13001 on LMA-463.

----------


## Eppu

Ob #13002 on 1885959 ja #13001 puolestaan 1885953. Ja alustamalli näissä on näköjään K230UB.

----------


## TEP70

Savonlinja-konsernilla kun alkaa kylkinumero 1000 uhkaavasti lähestyä, on ainakin Autolinjojen pihaan Lappeenrantaan ilmestynyt tuoreita autoja 3xx-sarjaan. Auto 325 (LLR-633) Volvo B7R / 8900LE -teli. TraFin tietojen mukaan tämä olisi kuitenkin otettu käyttöön jo 17.4.2012, mielenkiintoista. Onko saatu vähän käytetty auto edullisesti jostain?

----------


## Karosa

> Savonlinja-konsernilla kun alkaa kylkinumero 1000 uhkaavasti lähestyäOnko saatu vähän käytetty auto edullisesti jostain?


Tuo autohan on Volvon entinen esittelyauto, ollut Ruotsissa käytössä Arrivalla koko viime vuoden, joten eipä taida mennä uudesta täällä.  :Smile:

----------


## Lasse

> Savonlinja-konsernilla kun alkaa kylkinumero 1000 uhkaavasti lähestyä, on ainakin Autolinjojen pihaan Lappeenrantaan ilmestynyt tuoreita autoja 3xx-sarjaan. Auto 325 (LLR-633) Volvo B7R / 8900LE -teli. TraFin tietojen mukaan tämä olisi kuitenkin otettu käyttöön jo 17.4.2012, mielenkiintoista. Onko saatu vähän käytetty auto edullisesti jostain?


Anteeksi OT, mutta onko nämä olleet jo liikenteessä?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Savonlinja 997, eli Irisbus Evadys H, oli tänään liikenteessä. Rekisteriä en ehtinyt nähdä, mutta on ilmeisesti tämä esittelyauto. Yritän selvittää rekisterin huomenna.

----------


## Eppu

Onnibus #13001 on 1885953 ja #13003 puolestaan 1885962.

----------


## Karosa

Nobina Finland 898, Volvo B7RLE 8900LE = YIL-198
Nobina Finland 899, Volvo B7RLE 8900LE = YIL-199

----------


## Karosa

Nobina Finland 897, Volvo B7RLE 8900LE = YIL-197

----------


## Karosa

Nobina Finland 894, Volvo B7RLE 8900LE = YIL-194

----------


## Karosa

Nobina Finland 895, Volvo B7RLE 8900LE = YIL-195

----------


## Karosa

Nobina Finland 896, Volvo B7RLE 8900LE = YIL-196

----------


## Karosa

Nobina Finland 901, Volvo B7RLE 8900LE = YIL-201

----------


## Karosa

Nobina Finland 900, Volvo B7RLE 8900LE = YIL-200

----------


## dima

> Savonlinja 997, eli Irisbus Evadys H, oli tänään liikenteessä. Rekisteriä en ehtinyt nähdä, mutta on ilmeisesti tämä esittelyauto. Yritän selvittää rekisterin huomenna.


Tuon 997n rekisteri on LLS-237
SL-996 on lähiliikenne-Volvo, joka myös taisi olla BUS-näyttelyssä esillä. Sen rekisteri on LLS-239

----------


## Karosa

> joka myös taisi olla BUS-näyttelyssä esillä. Sen rekisteri on LLS-239


Savonlinja #996, Volvo B7R 8900, LLS-229:
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...ja-996&cat=505

----------


## TEP70

> Anteeksi OT, mutta onko nämä olleet jo liikenteessä?


Vastaus viiveellä: tämä teli kotiutui linjan 5 vuoroon, jolla on lähtöajat -00 Skinnarilasta ja -30 Matkakeskukselta. Tämä vuoro on varmaan kahdesta se kuormitetumpi, koska tämä syöttää matkustajia Helsingin junille ja ottaa vastaan junasta tulleet matkustajat sekä vieläpä lähtöajalla -40 keskustasta yliopistolle ja ammattikorkeakoululle menevät opiskelijat. Toinen vuoro kuormittunee enemmän koululaisista ja opiskelijoista, jotka tulevat Skinnarilasta keskustan kouluihin.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Savonlinja-yhtiöiden Iveco 994/USZ-458 olisi sarjanumeroltaan VNESFR1520M016120 ja 997/LLS-237 VNESFR1600M016880.

----------


## Hasse

Tämä tieto on nyt jo pari päivä vanha eli 20.09.2013 tuli liikentessä vastan 2kpl ihan uusia Nobinan 3 akselisia Volvoja HSL väreissä koekilvillä numerot oli 891 & 892.

----------


## Nak

Nf 891 Volvo B7RLE 8900LE 6x2 YIL-191 YV3R6R728E1162693 P135766
Nf 892 " " " " YIL-192 YV3R6R72XE1163694 P135767

----------


## killerpop

Paunu #19 UXZ-219 YV3S5P729EA163310
Paunu #26 UXZ-211 YV3S5P725EA163322
Paunu #27 UXZ-222

----------


## bussifriikki

HelB 1342
HelB 1343

----------


## KriZuu

KORJAUS: HelBin Citywidet ovat siis CK270UB-alustalla eivätkä 280.

----------


## killerpop

Haldin Rose #25 KAH-90 Volvo B11R 6x2 / 9700HD UG 1327-1. Tämä auto on vain 13,99m pitkä.

----------


## killerpop

Hyvinkään Liikenne #8 JJE-431 YV3T2S929EA163806 1324-1 eli B11R 9700HD

----------


## Rattivaunu

> HelB 1342
> HelB 1343


Nämä ovat siis LMA-508 ja LMA-507.

----------


## QS6

Andersson 21, ILK-421, Kutsuplus -MB Sprinter

----------


## Zambo

> Andersson 21, ILK-421, Kutsuplus -MB Sprinter


eiks tää kuulu taksifoorumi.fi sivustolle  :Wink:

----------


## QS6

> eiks tää kuulu taksifoorumi.fi sivustolle



Heh, banaani puuttuu!

Kilvet on kyllä parhaat aikoihin, eikö? :P

----------


## killerpop

Atro Vuolle NJE-475 on B11R 6x2 9700HD YV3T2T124EA164279 1332-1, käyttöönotto 13.11.2013. Mittaa uutuudella 13,99m (kuten myös Lampisen ja Haldin&Rosen autoilla).

----------


## bussifriikki

Kutsuplus 22, ILK-429
Avestarkin MB Sprinter

----------


## KriZuu

Taksikuljetuksen mini #801 kulkee kilvin YIL-168.

----------


## QS6

> Kutsuplus 22, ILK-429
> Avestarkin MB Sprinter


...eli Andersson 22. Lisäksi vielä
AND 23, ILK-430
AND 24, ILK-444

Kaikki siis samanlaisia K+ -Sprinttereitä.
Zambo voi laittaa nämä vielä taksifoorumin puolelle...

----------


## kuukanko

Åbergin Linja VDL Citea LLE-120 LMA-398

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenne 631, VDL Citea SLE-129, LMA-397
Pohjolan Liikenne 646, VDL Citea XLE-145, LMA-396

----------


## Karosa

> Åbergin Linja VDL Citea LLE-120 LMA-398


Citea LLE-120/255, XNL405E100B002090

----------


## Nak

Nobinat 905-908 Volvo B8RLE 8900LE ILK-505 -508

----------


## Karosa

PL #654, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = TZH-817
PL #657, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = TZH-820
PL #659, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = TZH-822

----------


## bussifriikki

Citea LLE:

PL 622 LMA-403
PL 626 LMA-409
PL 628 LMA-411

----------


## Karosa

NF #909, Volvo B8RLE 8900LE = ILK-509

----------


## dima

Savonlinja Oy #400 Iveco Crossway LE, BRJ-216 VNESFR1510M019047
Savonlinja Oy #401 Iveco Crossway LE, BRJ-217 VNESFR1510M019049

----------


## Lasse

> Savonlinja Oy #400 Iveco Crossway LE, BRJ-216 VNESFR1510M019047
> Savonlinja Oy #401 Iveco Crossway LE, BRJ-217 VNESFR1510M019049


Onko tietoa minne menevät? Mikkeliinkö?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onko tietoa minne menevät? Mikkeliinkö?


Itse sanoisin Lappeenrannan vahvaksi vaihtoehdoksi. Kilpailutettu liikenne vaatii 18 autoa, ja jos Säfflet ja Lahti 402:t jää pois liikenteestä, jää nykyisistä jäljelle autot: 325, 327, 328, 330, 332, 678, 679, 680, 693, 697, 698, 699, 872, 919 ja 949 eli 15 autoa. En tietysti tiedä onko Autolinjoilla mahdollisesti muita vähintään 30-paikkaisia busseja tai jääkö vanhempiakin autoja ajoon, mutta muuten on siis 3 auton tarve.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Naapurifoorumilla oli bongattu koekilvillä Vaasan paikallisliikenteen tarroilla varustettu Citywide


Tämä oli saanut kilvikseen GKY-518 (Scania CK230UB Citywide).

----------


## Karosa

> Tämä oli saanut kilvikseen GKY-518 (Scania CK230UB Citywide).


ja vielä tämä tieto, YS2K4X20001887728

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Savonlinja Oy #400 Iveco Crossway LE, BRJ-216 VNESFR1510M019047
> Savonlinja Oy #401 Iveco Crossway LE, BRJ-217 VNESFR1510M019049





> Onko tietoa minne menevät? Mikkeliinkö?


Näemmä veikkasin sijoituspaikan oikein ainakin 400:n osalta, se oli tänään Lappeenrannassa ajossa linjalla 1.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Näemmä veikkasin sijoituspaikan oikein ainakin 400:n osalta, se oli tänään Lappeenrannassa ajossa linjalla 1.


401 on myös Lappeenrannassa.

----------


## Lasse

> Näemmä veikkasin sijoituspaikan oikein ainakin 400:n osalta, se oli tänään Lappeenrannassa ajossa linjalla 1.


Jossa se on tänään myös kuvattu, kuten 401  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Savonlinja Oy #400 Iveco Crossway LE, BRJ-216 VNESFR1510M019047
> Savonlinja Oy #401 Iveco Crossway LE, BRJ-217 VNESFR1510M019049


Lisää näiden speksejä: 2+2+0 sisäänpäin aukeavat ovet, 36+2 paikkaa ja Voith-vaihteisto.

----------


## bussifriikki

Puuttuvat VIN-numerot:

HelB 1342
YS2K4X20001887078

HelB 1343
YS2K4X20001887100

Aerobusin Citywide
YS2K4X20001887525

----------


## Karosa

Päijät-hämeen koulutuskonsernin hankkima auto nyt vasta bongattu, 

Volvo B11R 6x2 (YV3T2T126EA164445) 9700HD UG = LLU-990, käyttöönotto 27.11.2013.

----------


## killerpop

> Päijät-hämeen koulutuskonsernin hankkima auto nyt vasta bongattu, 
> 
> Volvo B11R 6x2 (YV3T2T126EA164445) 9700HD UG = LLU-990, käyttöönotto 27.11.2013.


Vähän nihkeästi tuosta on kuviakaan ollut, jotain kuitenkin löytyi http://www.fellmannia.fi/?p=7722 ja itse projektin sivut http://www.lamk.fi/alybussi/Sivut/default.aspx
Mahtaako muuten olla rekisteröity linja-autoksi vai joksikin erikoisajoneuvoksi?

----------


## Karosa

> Mahtaako muuten olla rekisteröity linja-autoksi vai joksikin erikoisajoneuvoksi?


Epäilen että on linja-auto, sillä kokonaismassa sekä istumapaikat täyttävät nämä kriteerit.

----------

